
Show HN: Human Text-To-Speech API - leahcim
Is anyone interested in an API that would accept text as input and return a MP3 of someone reading the text within a couple of hours?
We have a couple of US-based people who could do the job really well in a couple of minutes.<p>Command:
POST &#x2F;tts
{ text: &quot;Hello John. Thanks for joining us today.&quot;, voice:&quot;female&quot;, web hook: &quot;..&#x2F;webhook&#x2F;response&quot; }<p>Webhook response (a few minutes later):
POST &#x2F;webhook&#x2F;response
{ file: &quot;voice.mp3&quot;, cost: 0.07 }
======
sauloco
I like the idea. I could give my Spanish

------
gus_massa
What are the restrictions? Are you going to filter some words? Sex? Violence?
Nazism?

What is the cost model?

DO you have some free samples?

(Also, if we can't try it, this is more an AskHN than a ShowHN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html))

